# Do you remove recessed lighting trim rings and baffles before you paint a ceiling?



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

We usually take them down, clean and repaint them to match the ceiling. It makes a nice high-end custom touch. Especially if they are old and yellowed.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

*Do you remove recessed lighting trim rings and baffles before you paint a cei...*

Yes. Almost every time here lately. HVAC vents too sometimes. Part of the package specced by our main contractor/designer. It is a nice touch. We spray the can light trim satin white most of the time.


----------



## JoeAntilla (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes, and then lose half of those little springs.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I enjoy the shower of dried up insect carcasses in my face, and eyes. Stretched out springs are my favorite.


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

Newer ones easy removal, older can be a pia. Ceiling comesout better and quicker when they're out.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Do you remove recessed lighting trim rings and baffles before you paint a cei...*

I spray them while there up with a rattle can then cut an roll the ceiling. If there clean I just leave them alone .....brush out hvac vents to match the wall color


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I find that you can pull them down an inch from the ceiling without removing them completely, so cutting around them is easy.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

how many removal threads can there be?

Do you remove the empty TP center or just rest the new roll on the empty cardboard tube ?

Have you removed the plastic film from your cell phone screen ?

Do you remove the price tags from the gifts you give?


But I think Randy has the best spin on this


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G55cJrUs9VM


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

All depends on if they have the straight, V shaped springs or coiled spring. Coiled ones are tough to remove and then have them sit flush to the ceiling again, from what I recall. Luckily those ones are rarer nowadays.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

DeanV said:


> All depends on if they have the straight, V shaped springs or coiled spring. Coiled ones are tough to remove and then have them sit flush to the ceiling again, from what I recall. Luckily those ones are rarer nowadays.


We found a suitable replacement spring # at our local farm store. In the last ceiling with recessed cans, most of the springs had exceeded their elastic limit.

We also go the rattle-can route to match the celing paint.


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

daArch said:


> how many removal threads can there be?
> 
> Do you remove the empty TP center or just rest the new roll on the empty cardboard tube ?
> 
> ...


Randy Newman? Really? Saw him live at Snoozefest 1978 zzzzzzz


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Some times we can't remove them without doing damage to the ceilings. 7 out of 10 times the last paint job they were painted in place. If they do come down we do clean them and paint ceiling color. Then again some of our customers could care less what the can plates look like. To them that could be an added cost. (it is but really not much)


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Brian C said:


> I find that you can pull them down an inch from the ceiling without removing them completely, so cutting around them is easy.


Me too


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

If they come down easily I take them down the old ones on springs and hooks no pain in that butt.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

daArch said:


> how many removal threads can there be?
> 
> Do you remove the empty TP center or just rest the new roll on the empty cardboard tube ?
> 
> ...


I hear ya! Maybe there needs to be thread, do you remove your commonsense when doing the obvious?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Northwest_painter said:


> I hear ya! Maybe there needs to be thread, do you remove your commonsense when doing the obvious?


 I was curious how the knob cutters dealt with the issue. I figured they would just cut them, but so far they've been quiet.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> We usually take them down, clean and repaint them to match the ceiling. It makes a nice high-end custom touch. Especially if they are old and yellowed.


George been having Mallory put paint into the rattle cans for these spray jobs.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I was curious how the knob cutters dealt with the issue. I figured they would just cut them, but so far they've been quiet.


I cut around them George and it's never been an issue. I am not there for electrical services. 

You may want to check with your General Liability Ins. If you cause an electrical fire by tampering with them, you most likely will not me covered. That includes removal and re-installation of light fixtures.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PaintersUnite said:


> I cut around them George and it's never been an issue. I am not there for electrical services.
> 
> You may want to check with your General Liability Ins. If you cause an electrical fire by tampering with them, you most likely will not me covered. That includes removal and re-installation of light fixtures.


I do not think pulling a bulb and or the cover, qualifies here


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Unless they still look new we take them down clean and rattle can. It looks so much better considering how bad they look next to a freshly painted ceiling.

Easy to justify doing it when it only takes about an hour depending on how many you have.

The spring tensioned ones are super fun on beach houses. About 2/3 of them are rusted and will snap in two.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I would venture a guess that this is another thread that should have died a natural death after a half dozen posts.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> I would venture a guess that this is another thread that should have died a natural death after a half dozen posts.


But we get paid by the post, don't we??


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Gough said:


> But we get paid by the post, don't we??


 yeah, I was expecting a nice points bump when I turned 1000 posts, that never materialized. Now I need to start another 500 threads just to reach my PT goals.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Gough said:


> But we get paid by the post, don't we??


Personally I think we should all be required to evaluate the content of our own posts after writing them. Then honestly add a "non rpp" or "rpp" notation in the Steve Richards styling, based on whether we believe our posts have true value or not or derail a thread. We'd have to use the honour system tho.

(rpp)


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Personally I think we should all be required to evaluate the content of our own posts after writing them. Then honestly add a "non rpp" or "rpp" notation in the Steve Richards styling, based on whether we believe our posts have true value or not or derail a thread. We'd have to use the honour system tho.
> 
> (rpp)


Honor system? 
This bunch? 
Ppffftt... we're all screwed.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

RH said:


> Honor system?
> This bunch?
> Ppffftt... we're all screwed.


Or...we could create a new position here. A "Post Evaluation Regulator Person" (PERP). I think Steve would be a natural for this new job....kind of a stepping stone to his future moderatorship.


----------

